# All Slavic languages: far far away



## Encolpius

Hello, here is a nice article about the two most common fairy tale phrases but I'd like to know what you say for a far far away country? Thanks

*Czech*: za devaterými horami a devaterými řekami [devět 9, hora mountain řeka river]
*Russian*: за тридевять земель


----------



## Sobakus

Далек*о*-дал*ё*ко as well  They often go hand-in-hand.


----------



## Lanmi

*Serbian*: "iza sedam gora i sedam mora ( i iza sedam reka i jezera)"


----------



## marco_2

*Polish: "*za siedmioma górami, za siedmioma morzami...", so 7 mountains / seas as well.


----------



## Azori

_Slovak:_

*za siedmimi horami a siedmimi dolinami / dolami*

*za horami za dolami*

_hora_ = 1. forest 2. mountain, hill
_dolina_ = valley

*za siedmimi moriami* (_more_ = sea) is also possible

Some of the Slovak folk tales (those collected by P. Dobšinský) also use things like *sklenený vrch* (glass hill), *sklenené / červené / čierne more* (glass / red / black sea), *drevená / dubová skala* (wooden / oak rock), *sedemdesiata a siedma krajina / deväťdesiata krajina* (the 77th country / the 90th country)...

A few examples (names of the tales in parentheses):

V sedemdesiatej a siedmej krajine, za červeným morom a za dubovou skalou, kde bol svet doskami obitý, aby sa zem doňho nesypala, tam bol raz jeden kráľ. (Berona)

Za horami za dolami, až hen za červeným morom býval jeden kráľ. (Chorý kráľ)

Kde bola, tam bola, bola za červeným morom, za drevenou skalou, pri sklenenom vrchu, v Kompit kráľovej krajine, jedna malá dedinka a v tej dedinke býval jeden veľmi chudobný človek, ktorý na tom šírom svete nič inšieho nemal, iba psotu, biedu a veľa detí. (Janko a Macko)

Deľako, až hen tam voľade za červeným morom, bývau kedysi jeden mladý pán. (Zlatá priadka)

Bolo to v deväťdesiatej krajine, pri sklenenom mori a pri drevenej skale, žil tam jeden bohatý pán. (Panna z rosy počatá a z deväť matiek splodená)

V sedemdesiatej siedmej krajine, ešte za starého Vida, žil jeden kráľ a mal utešenú dcéru. (Hadogašpar)

Kde bolo, tam bolo, hin za čiernym morom bývau raz v jednej chudobnej dedine, neďaleko jednýho mesta, v ktorom jeden mocný kráľ panuvau, jeden chudobný človek a mau mnoho detí. (Fundži palica, cepy von z vreca)

Kde bolo, tam bolo, ďaleko nebolo, len tu za humny, za vŕškom, v sedemdesiatej siedmej krajine stál na jednej vode jeden mlyn a v tom mlyne býval mlynár aj s mlynárkou a mali jedného syna. (Pijan)

V sedemdesiatej siedmej krajine, za skleneným vrchom, za drevenou skalou, za slameným stĺpom býval bohatý kráľ a mal dcéru, Žltovlásku, čo jej vlásky leskli sa ako zlaté slnce a oči ako modré nebo, mohol podívať sa do nich ako do zrkadla. (Červenkráľ a žltovláska)

Kde bolo, tam bolo, v sedemdesiatej siedmej krajine, za červeným morom, za skleneným vrchom a za drevenou skalou bolo jedno mesto a v ňom býval kráľ, ktorý mal troch synov. (Popolvár najväčší na svete)

*Source: Dobšinský, Pavol: Prostonárodné slovenské povesti. Volumes 1, 2, 3.  Bratislava: Slovenské vydavateľstvo krásnej literatúry 1958. <http://zlatyfond.sme.sk/>*


----------



## Encolpius

Thanks Azori, it would be fabulous if everybody wrote some examples like yours.


----------



## rusita preciosa

Encolpius said:


> *Russian*: за тридевять земель


Just wanted to provide the literal translation: *beyond three-nine lands *(I guess hat would be 3X9=27 - beyond 27 lands?)


----------



## rusita preciosa

Encolpius said:


> Thanks Azori, it would be fabulous if everybody wrote some examples like yours.


Here are some in Russian.
за тридевять земель в тридесятом царстве - beyond three-nine lands, in the three-tenth state
в тридевятом царстве, в тридесятом государстве - in the three-ninth kingdom, in the three-tenth state
за горами за долами - beyond mountains, beyond valleys


----------



## marco_2

marco_2 said:


> *Polish: "*za siedmioma górami, za siedmioma morzami...", so 7 mountains / seas as well.



Ah, I forgot that we also say _za siedmioma rzekami (7 rivers) _instead of _seas. _And apart of this just _za górami, za lasami  _without any numbers.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Slovenian: *Za sedmimi gorami,* *za sedmimi vodami.

Gore *= mountains; *vode* = bodies of water.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Also: *Za devetimi gorami, za devetimi vodami.*


----------



## Azori

In Slovak also:

*za horami za vodami*

*za deviatimi horami a deviatimi moriami / morami* (I've just found out that only *morami* is a correct form , *moriami* is also used, though)

*za deviatimi horami a deviatimi riekami*

...


----------

